# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Καψιμο στο σωμα- το εχει κανεις;

## souno

Γεια σας,

μηπως βιωνει καποιος κατι παρομοιο; Υποφερω απο αγχωδης διαταραχη τους τελευταιους μηνες κ ενω καλυτερευει κ χειροτερευει την τελευταια εβδομαδα νιωθω καψιματα σε διαφορετικε σημεια στο σωμα! Εστιαζεται στα χερια, στο δεχι ποδι, στο λαιμο, τους ωμους κ εννιοτε το προσωπο ή το κεφαλι! Μερικες φορες γινετε μυρμιγκιαςμα στα δαχτυλα! Δεν ειναι συνεχεια, δεν ειναι παντα στο ιδιο σημειο... μερικες φορες βορει να το παθω το πρωι στο χερι κ στο ποδι κ μετα να μη με ξαναπιασει! Τις τελευαιες μερες νιωθω καπως αδυναμη αλλα μπορει να ειναι κ ιδεα μου απο το φοβο!Οι αιματος μου ειναι καλες, ο παθολογος μου ειπε οτι ειναι νευριτιδες απο το αγχος κ θα φυγει οταν ηρεμησω, ο νευρολογος μου εκανε ελεγχο κ ηλεκτρομυογραφημα κ ειπε οτι δε δειχνει κατι κ πιθανοτατα να ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενη! ΟΠως ξερετε απο δικη σας εμπειρια δε με εχουν πεισει κ το μυαλο μου βαζει χιλια δυο!
Παρακαλω βοηθειστε!

----------


## P73

δεν εχω τα συμπτωματα που λες (εχω αλλα βεβαια) ομως εαν οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες και εχεις και αγχωδη διαταραχη νομιζω η απαντηση ειναι μπροστα σου!
νομιζω πως τελικα οι περισσοτεροι εδω αυτο παθαινουμε, νιωθουμε κατι, φοβομαστε, μετα πυροδοτουμε αγχος και να ο φαυλος κυκλος!

----------


## souno

> δεν εχω τα συμπτωματα που λες (εχω αλλα βεβαια) ομως εαν οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες και εχεις και αγχωδη διαταραχη νομιζω η απαντηση ειναι μπροστα σου!
> νομιζω πως τελικα οι περισσοτεροι εδω αυτο παθαινουμε, νιωθουμε κατι, φοβομαστε, μετα πυροδοτουμε αγχος και να ο φαυλος κυκλος!


εσενα τα συμπτωματα σου εχουν υποχωρησει; οι ζαλαδες κτλ; υπεφερα κ εννιοτε υπογερω κ γω απο ζαλαδες...εχω παει αρ πολλους ωρυλα κ στην ελλαδα κ στο εξωτερικο...τελικα αυτο που ειχα εγω ειναι μετακινηση ωτολιθων το οποιο μπορει να συμβει σε οποιονδηποτε κ περναει με κατι μενουβρες που τις κανει ο ωρυλα για να τις τοποθετησει παλι στη θεση τους! εμενα οι ζαλαδες μου ειχαν δημιουργησει εντονη ανασφαλεια κ αγχος γιατι φοβομουν να μετακινηθω!!! καυ φυσικα οσο πιο πολυ αγχωνεσε τοσο πιο εντονο γινετε...

----------


## P73

οχι δεν εχουν υποχωρησει ολα, εμενα οι ζαλαδες δεν ειναι ιλιγγος, περισσοτερο μοιαζει με αισθηση "ελαφρου" κεφαλιου! οι εξετασεις μου ειναι καλες περα απο μια ιγμοριτιδα και περιμενω να μου πει και ο ορθοπεδικος τα αποτελεσματα της MRI αυχενα, η οποια δειχνει 2 προβολες σε σπονδυλους.
Δεν ξερω τελικα τι προκαλει αυτο το αισθημα, ειναι το στρες μονο, ειναι συνδυασμος στρες και αυχενικου? δεν εχω ιδεα και αυτο με αγχωνει πιο πολυ!

----------


## mary115

Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα εγώ το είχα 4 μηνες αυτό είναι κουραστικό απλα προσπάθησε να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου οτι δεν είναι τίποτα παρα ψυχοσωματικο

----------


## anxious4ever

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΘΥΡΕΟΕΙΔΗ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ο οποιος δημιουργει τετοιες αισθησεις στο σωμα.
εγω εχω προβλημα με τον θυρ. μου κ οταν τον ρυθμισα εφυγαν αυτες οι αισθησεις.

----------


## 66psy

εμενα μου χει τυχει να μουδιασει το κεφαλι μου αλλα για δευτερολεπτα.
αν και αγχωτικη την βρηκα ωραια εμπειρια παντως :P πλακα ειχε

----------


## souno

> Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα εγώ το είχα 4 μηνες αυτό είναι κουραστικό απλα προσπάθησε να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου οτι δεν είναι τίποτα παρα ψυχοσωματικο


μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις τι ενιωθες; σε ολο το σωμα; κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερα ή το βραδυ;

----------


## souno

Γεια σας,
ενω το καψιμο φευγει κ ερχεται τελευταια εχω προσεξει πως νιωθω να πονανε οι ωμοι μου και προς το μπρατσο και προς τη πλατη, οι αγκωνες και μερικες φορες στο μπρατσο ή κατω απο τον αγκωνα σαν πιασιμο συους μυς! δεν ειναι παντα και μια ειναι απο τη μια μερια, μια απο την αλλη μια και οι δυο! τη μια θα ποναει, την αλλη με καιει και ανησυχω! Για το καψιμο πηγα κ σε νευρολογο κ σε καρδιολογο κ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι νευροπονοι, τωρα οι πονοι ειναι καινουριοι κ δε ξερω τι να κανω κ που να παω! το εχει κανεις να με βοηθησει;
Σας ευχαριστω

----------

